# "Kreatives" Spiel gesucht



## VorurteilC (15. Januar 2011)

Folgendes:
Ich suche ein Spiel das ähnlich sit wie Lego Universe, aber ohne monatliche Gebühren. Sollte aber nen Online Modus ham wenns geht.
bereits angeschaut: SPORE: zu teuer, nicht online
                            Minecraft: besitze ich, nicht gescheit online...
                            Garrys Mod: hab ich, mag ich irgendwie nicht^^
mir gehts dabei hauptsächlich ums (freie) bauen... und in LEGO universe fand ich das besonders gut umgesetzt (Aufträge machen, dafür steine bekommen, daraus bauen).

Frau Edith Änder:
Es sind auch Mods für andre Spiele in Ordnung


----------



## -Phoenix- (15. Januar 2011)

BF2:Sandbox mod ist geil 
BF2:Sandbox mod for Battlefield 2 - Mod DB


----------



## VorurteilC (15. Januar 2011)

der is so wie garrys mod... einschränkend (und funktioniert schlechter)


----------



## Orka45 (16. Januar 2011)

Wie wäre es mit Minecraft?

Sorry erst später gelesen, dass du es schon hast


----------

